# IWI Tavor



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with these rifles ? I have been looking pretty hard at them not something I really need but.... 
The new XB95 has been redesigned with better trigger, the charging handle has been moved and the mag release. I really like the panels in the front of the XB95. There are some that still prefer the original Tavor SAR ?? There seems to be a question that the new XB95 is not as accurate as the SAR. I don't really see that as being an issue. I don't see this as a rifle that would be used for shooting at long distance. Just looking for opinions on this rifle good bad indifferent.


----------

